# Plugins fuer mein eigenes Programm



## galdasc (11. Mai 2004)

Hey

Ich habe ein Programm in Planung, das ich gerne mit plugins erweitern moechte, z.B. mit DLLs, die ich einfach in einen bestimmten Ordner kopiere und mein Programm dieses automatisch erkennt, als plugin registriert, und die Funktionen, die im Plugin verfuegbar sind, auch im Programm verfuegbar gemacht werden. (Wie bei Winamp; man kann ja fuer winamp auch etliche plugins runterladen und einfach installieren und sie dann in winamp benutzen...)

Wie aber kann ich so ein plugin machen? Geht das mit VB? Muss ich da eine DLL erstellen

Ich kann euch mehr infos ueber  mein Programm und die Idee geben, falls ihr meine Frage nicht versteht...

Vielen Dank


----------



## galdasc (18. Mai 2004)

Ok, ich habe etwas gefunden.

Falls es jemanden interessiert kann er hier ein kleines Beispiel Projekt sehen:
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_plugins/plugins.html


----------

